# By request



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is a forum where you can talk about what is killing your orchids besides you. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Cool, now there is a thread for the Hard Scale thread (and my upcoming thrips thread  )


----------

